# How to Survive Spring Allergies this Shedding Season



## Petguide.com

​



> Want to make spring sniffles and sneezing a thing of the past? Try this simple solution for seasonal shedding in dogs.
> 
> When I brought Zed, a Japanese Chin and the newest member of our furry family, into our home, I was under the impression that he was a low-shedding breed. But I was so wrong – his long hair is everywhere… on the furniture, under the couch, in my food. And it doesn’t help that I get the sniffles every spring.
> 
> I already reconciled myself to the fact that I’ll be sneezing non-stop when I stumbled upon Shed Defender. This life-saving pet accessory is essentially a bodysuit for dogs which prevents the dog’s loose hair from ending up all over the place- along with those pesky allergens and dander. Since those microscopic skin flakes and stray hairs are what triggers the sneeze fest in the first place, keeping them safely tucked inside the fab unitard really does the trick for my allergies. And, in addition to minimizing the potential for an allergic reaction, this comfy suit makes hair tumbleweeds a thing of the past.
> 
> Although seasonal shedding is more than enough reason to go and get your pup a brightly-colored unitard (if you need a reason at all), there’s more to Shed Defender than making spring allergies bearable. In case your dog has a hotspot or a skin issue, the covering bodysuit will keep them from chewing or licking the spot; the same reason why Shed Defender can be used as a stress-free alternative to e-collars. The figure-hugging fit of the suit also helps anxious pooches feel calmer and reduce their nervousness on a regular basis: it even helps yappy dogs tone down their constant barking. Considering both the budget-friendly price and the versatility of this onesie, you definitely get good value for your money.


Read more about the How to Survive Spring Allergies this Shedding Season at PetGuide.com.


----------

